# Hgs seed bank



## Jensen327 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have been using Hgs seed bank for quite some time now and I haven't had any bad experiences ,they send what you order and guarantee delivery, there strains are remarkable and believe it or not I've never had a seed not sprout ,I just harvested some White Russian and am in the final curing stages and man this is unbelievable ,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2015)

This sounds a lot like Spam.  When one comes onto a site for the first time, it is customary to introduce yourself and not hawk a seed bank in your first and only post.....?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 18, 2015)

Not the spam in a can either.


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 19, 2015)

No man , i'm new to this site and I'm not quite sure how it works but I thought I was giving somebody information from another thread, really didn't mean to offend you but in reality doesn't make any difference to you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes, it does make a difference to us.  We get a lot of spammers here.  Their general MO is to come on here, make 1 post touting some product they are hawking and then they disappear.  I did check to see if you had any other posts here anywhere about anything else, but you did not.  So, from all outside appearances, this was spam.  If it is not, then my apologies.

If you are interested in growing, we would be happy to share your growing experiences with you.  So, why not post up some pic of your grows that you did with seeds from this seed bank.  Otherwise, unfortunately, it does just look like sapm


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry goddess , I had a little to much red wine last night and was being a jerk,hope all will be ok and weed hopper mind your own business


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2015)

Please lighten up.  I have been here for a long time and WH, who has also been here for a long time is only looking out for me, as family members do.  We do get to feel like we are family members here.  Most of us "talk" everyday here.

So, what we say we all just start over from here?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

Im am 60,,dont own an Xbox,,and couldnt have a basement here if i wanted one,,which i do want one for growing. Lol
Like THG SAID,,, lets Start over.,,Or not,,thats up to you Little Brother.
I cleaned up my post.


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok thanks &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

So what are you growing and what kinda setup do you have?


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 4x4 x6 tent set up with LEDs ,which I just switched over to and love em ,I use a small fin in the tent and an inline  exhaust fan with a carbon filter to keep my garage from smelling,just finished a White Russian which is still curing and I usually have more started by now but I can't remember where I hide my seeds so I'm waiting for some to come by mail


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is the White Russian 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2015)

Very good looking plant!  I have just switched over to LEDs for flowering.  Still going t use T5s for vegging.  At least until I get the hang of LEDs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice job,,,Green Mojo Bro.


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yea check out the advanced platinum series LEDs  they are compact and nice and cool , and cut my elec bill in half ,I was running hps and mh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2015)

I am not going to save that much.  I am replacing a 1000W HPS with a 768W Apollo Purple Sun and a Mars II 700W, so using about 700 actual watts.  I have the Apollo only running now with 2 plants under it.  One is looking sickly.  I do have to get the hang of the growing with LEDs--we have been told it is quite different.

I was going to use a 3 x 5' tent, but when it got here, (and my friend had already assembled it), it turned out to be a 5 x 5 tent.  And I simply hate it.  It takes up too much room, I cannot hang things on the walls, I simply am not happy with it.  So I will be moving everything back into a closet I have in my master bathroom which is 6.5 x 3'.  And probably packing the tent up....another thing that goes into storage....sigh...


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sounds like nice set up,sorry the tent didn't work out for ya,I like the tent cause the light and total darkness are very easy to control


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2015)

it is very easy to keep my closet dark, too.  And I can tack things on the wall and make holes where I need, not where the manufacturer of the tent thinks they should be.


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool sounds like a great system , would love to see some pics of your work


----------



## Jensen327 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have got to say I love growing better then smoking , and I love smoking


----------

